# LiFeBATT UK Drag Bike Wins First Event - New Video



## LiFeBATT_UK (Jun 2, 2008)

Hi All, 

There is only one electric drag race event in the UK at present and this year I was challenged to enter a vehicle. So, like a red rag to a bull, six weeks before the event, we (i.e. The LiFeBATT UK Team) took the decision to enter a drag bike into the Alternative Energy Drag Race 2009, at Santa Pod. We started with a new CAD file and parts we had sitting around in the vehicle integration lab.

18 hours after finishing the bike, we won the Zero Emission class, with what is believed to be the fastest time for a 144V bike in Europe 14.998 and 92mph. 

Specification: 144V 16Ah (25C Peak) LiFeBATT X-1P Battery Pack, 2 X LEM200 D127 Motors, Logisystems 144V 1000A Controller, purpose built drag bike frame. 

The gearing was completely wrong and although we had larger rear sprockets, not enough chain. So the next event will see this time come down at least another second, we think...... Also, more batts and a bigger motor are on the cards for latter this year.

I would like to thank Paul Brandon and Andy Irvine at Kingston Uni who did a fantastic job designing and building the chassis. And my team of LiFeBATT UK staff, who built up the 96 cell battery pack and ancillary electronics in a marathon 22 hour session. 

Also, thanks to Andy at EVMotorCycle.org for his video editing skills. 

Cheers, 

Ian

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9YJDjA0qMpY


----------

